# polaris machine questions



## dieseldude (Oct 25, 2002)

i am going to snowcheck a new machine in the spring and was wondering if any of you ride and edgeX or similar machine. the one im thinking i might end up getting is the PRO X 800.

there are a few thing i dont like about polaris but they can be easily fixed with after-market parts , like the fact they dont use a boost bottle between the carbs, why?

i thought if any of you were big polaris fans you could help me out.


----------



## the_iceman10088 (Sep 24, 2002)

dieseldude, as you quoted : "i ride a ski-doo, are there any other types? " what's up with that...

iceman


----------



## dieseldude (Oct 25, 2002)

im just thinking iceman, just thinking about it. ill probably come to my senses before the spring.


----------



## FASTRNU (Jul 2, 2002)

I bought a used 2001 800 XC SP last January from my boss. It had 2400 miles on it and i put another 1200 on it last season. No problems with it so I snow checked a new 800 Edge X in black. I used to ride a 1998 Arctic Cat ZR600 EFI. Before that I had an Arctic Cat Wildcat 700 EFI. I don't think there is all that big a difference in sleds. I ride hard and haven't had any problems that were the machines fault.


----------



## TeamPolarisracing (Nov 7, 2002)

*****************POLARIS***************POLARIS*******************POLARIS********POLARIS****************


----------

